# A Question about FSW eligibility points



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

I just wondered how accurate the Express Entry pool is when you fill in your details and it calculates your points and determines whether you're eligible or not for FSW under the 6 factors of age, work experience etc. Is there somewhere where you can find out what your score is on your profile? 
I've just submitted my application for PR, under FSW. I'm a bit concerned about my work experience since I took a long career break within the past 10 years, and when I returned to work, some of my work was part time, so I'm hoping I've accrued enough work experience to give me enough points. My EE profile prior to submitting my application, did say I was eligible under FSW, but do they assume you're working full time? Or do they reassess your eligibility and scoring after you submit your PR application after you fill in hour hours per week?
I guess my question is, if your EE profile has calculated that you're eligible under FSW, and have enough points to qualify under FSW, does this still hold true after you submit your PR application after an ITA, or do they re-calacuate your score again and look at how many hours/week you've worked. What are they looking at when they assess your application for eligibility and it says 'review in progress'?


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

Express Entry is pretty accurate when it comes to calculating your points. Once you post your profile you will see if you are accepted into the pool or not. After you register you can go on and see what points you did or did not get.

Part time work doesnt count. Rather your FSW looks at the past 3 years and determines what you did and if that work was related to the skilled profession you are applying through. EG. If you are a doctor and you didnt work for the last 3 years but worked part time in the 7 years prior you wouldnt get any points for that.

If you dont get enough points, you wont get an ITA. Right now applications getting chosen are in the 460 point range and if you dont have the work experience or are over 35 years of age, your points will be lower. You must also have good language abilities of a minimum of 6 per band if you are applying under the FSW program. 
/SNIP/


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for explaining this
Sorry, I guess I didn't explain my situation very well. I got an ITA and was wondering how accurate it is when they assess your eligibility for FSW when you fill out your Express Entry profile, whether they calculate your work experience based on assuming you're working full time - since I don't remember having to fill out how many hours per week i work when i completed my Express Entry profile for the pool. It did come back as saying I was eligibly for FSW. 
But when I completed my application after I got the ITA they asked for how many hours I worked - and I worked in some jobs part time. So do they re-calculate your work experience points again at this point and see if you're still eligible and have enough points? Just wondered, since one of the stages of the processing for the PR application says 'eligibility - review in progress'.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

You would have had employment letters from your employers stating the hours and the wages being paid at the time. If you go the ITA they will be looking at all documents including your medicals, evaluating your education and language skills etc. They will also ensure all documents are legitimate and they may check out the employers you had to make sure they are viable and valid references provided.

In process could mean many things and there is no way of knowing what they are looking at until they have made a decision and come back with a letter of cancellation, refusal, or request for fee or COPR

/SNIP/


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes they will look at everything and ensure that you qualify. This includes the hours you worked who you worked for what you did etc. 

You can still get refused after you have received your ITA and submitted and application. This is why I always suggest hiring a professional to work on your applications

Regards


JT9688


----------

